# fiber rush finishing



## Beorn (Sep 23, 2013)

I am refinishing a pair of rocking chairs with fiber rush (paper twine) seats. The chairs were never used and were stored in a dusty damp basement. The seats were never finished and other than a few years of dust are in great shape. Does anyone have a suggestion for gently cleaning the rush seats? I am finishing the oak chair with blond stain and probably a urethane type semi gloss finish. I was thinking I could use a spray flat or semi gloss on the seats to give the color some richness and protect them. Is this a good idea or are there other suggestions? Does anyone have experience with this material? Thanks for your time and support.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Beorn,
I found this web site related to seat fiber rush:
http://www.countryseat.com/faqseats.htm#rush


----------



## Beorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Oldtool,

I ended up using a stiff bristle brush to clean the seats and then brushed on a coat of shellac in a can. I'm not sure how long this treatment will last but aesthetically it came out great. I will be posting the pair of rocking chairs as a project as soon as I finish applying stain on the second chair.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

OK, looking forward seeing the finished chairs.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Kinda wondered why ya asked since you finished anyhow.
I'm a +1 for the shellac.
Bill


----------

